# AEC Fuel tankers,As used by the RAF during the Vulcan years



## ian lanc (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,

I hope i get some where with this Question as i'm stumped ! i've got to make two 1/48th Fuel Tankers, they are both AEC Tankers, one is a Cylindrical Tanker and one a Artic Tanker, these where used in the 1960's and became a comman sight on many RAF Bases.

AEC Cylindrical Tanker 8 wheeled Version known as the 'Major Mammoth'.

AEC Artic Tanker 10 wheeled Version.

I need to know what they looked like regarding how they where painted ?? eg' where they olive drab or the sort of colour you see nowadays on Modern RAF Bases.

Used to re-fuel Vulcans/Victors/Valients/Lightnings

Any colour pictures will also be appriecated.

Thanks in advance.

ian.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2009)

What the.....is, AEC Cylindrical Tanker 8 wheeled Version known as the 'Major Mammoth' and AEC Artic Tanker 10 wheeled Version? Are those aircraft?


----------



## ian lanc (Jan 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> What the.....is, AEC Cylindrical Tanker 8 wheeled Version known as the 'Major Mammoth' and AEC Artic Tanker 10 wheeled Version? Are those aircraft?



Well they could be  you see i built the 1/48th Vulcan and the 1/48th Lightning which are to go together and now the owner of these wants the 
Aircraft re-fueling vehicles to match, a little off topic but aircraft related.  

ian.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Ian. Both of these vehicles, in the 1960's, up to about 1966/68, would have been painted semi-gloss, R.A.F. Blue, with yellow top sections. After that, the colour changed to NATO Green. Most R.A.F. vehicles that would move on the 'air' side of an airfield, would have a yellow stripe down the side on the NATO Green painted versions.
Your Lightning, if it's the one you posted pics of the other day,would have been serviced by a green tanker. The Vulcan, if it's in green/grey 'wrap around' cam, would be the same; if in green/grey with the white, or Light Aircraft Grey undersides, would fall into the transition period. From what I remember of the pics you posted of the Vulcan, the tanker would be NATO Green. I might have pics of the relevant vehicles, plus scale drawings; 1/72nd scale, but you can enlarge to suit. I'll have a look over the weekend, and e-mail you with anything relevant. 
Terry.


----------



## ian lanc (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you very much Terry your an angel  

ian.


----------

